# ChileRelleno vs #OneChipChallenge



## chilerelleno (Oct 18, 2020)

Today I received my box from Paqui with my #OneChipChallege tortilla chips.
And with much excitement got right down to it with these hot lil'muthas.








It's a large crunchy tortilla chip caked with chile powder and seasonings, so powerful is the odor of capsaicin oils it can be smelled through the chip's wrapper.
When I opened the wrapper people several feet away choked up it was so powerful, my right eye must've caught some dust cause it reacted even before I ate the chip.

Both chip and seasoning looks to be artificially colored black.
The older style chips were  similar in appearance to a highly seasoned, bottom of the bag, Doritos brand chip, and were much more appealing to the eye.

The taste of the spices are not flavorful, kind'a raw and very pungent, with none of the expected citrus of fresh Carolina Reaper chiles.
Paqui, this was a huge disappointment.
The heat needs to come with wonderful flavor of the Carolina reaper, at least add a squirt of lime or something.
The spices clawed at my throat and tongue the way a horribly tannic red wine does, but even worse.
At least if there'd been some flavor to savor it'd been a better experience overall.

The heat however did not disappoint, plenty of fire here, it'll definitely light ya up.
Be sure to prep your stomach before eating these, some dairy products and carbs should stick to ya and protect you from an upset stomach.

And yeah, I screwed up reading the promo flyer whilst upside down... 3 minute vs 30 minute.

So with further ado here is my #OneChipChallenge


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 18, 2020)

Ouch. I almost took you up on the offer for a chip. You cried. I'm glad I passed lol. Kinda made me queazy in the stomach just watching. You'll have to soak your toilet paper in milk in the morning lol


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 18, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Ouch. I almost took you up on the offer for a chip. You cried. I'm glad I passed lol. Kinda made me queazy in the stomach just watching. You'll have to soak your toilet paper in milk in the morning lol


There's a difference between crying and eyes tearing/watering, the latter being involuntary, just like the hiccups, runny nose and sweaty head. 
I tell ya, when eating such as Superhots you must prep your stomach beforehand and take care of it afterwards.  And doing so lessens any after effects if you're prone to them.
I eat enough extremely spicy foods and chiles that I very rarely suffer any Ring of Fire effect, if ya know what I mean.
Some folks might find relief from a frozen Medicated Tucks Pads for hemorrhoids


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 18, 2020)

chilerelleno
 Impressive Sir. Who took the second chip for the challenge? I dont think my crohns disease would  be very happy with me eating something like that!
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 18, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> There's a difference between crying and eyes tearing/watering, the latter being involuntary, just like the hiccups, runny nose and sweaty head.
> I tell ya, when eating such as Superhots you must prep your stomach beforehand and take care of it afterwards.  And doing so lessens any after effects if you're prone to them.
> I eat enough extremely spicy foods and chiles that I very rarely suffer any Ring of Fire effect, if ya know what I mean.
> Some folks might find relief from a frozen Medicated Tucks Pads for hemorrhoids


If 

 73saint
 cries more I'll give it to you on the "watery eyes" lol. Cool vid thanks for posting


----------



## xray (Oct 18, 2020)

I thought about doing one of these because they sell the chip at my local Wegman's, I'm bashful in front of a camera but thought about the challenge.

After watching this...screw that!!

Way to hang in there Chile.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 18, 2020)

Chile, you are a brave, and maybe slightly board man. Still I commend your efforts.
I was raised Chicano in the south west. I love good Chile, and for it to be good, it must also be hot. It’s the deep, rich flavor though that keeps you digging a hole in you beans just so you can fill it with more.
These extreme Chile they have today the habenero, reaper, ghost peppers are novelties, at least to me.
Still, I applaud your grit and adventurous personality. It’s just not for me. You make some outstanding dishes. Keep posting, and pass the Chile.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 18, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> Chile, you are a brave, and maybe slightly board man. Still I commend your efforts.
> I was raised Chicano in the south west. I love good Chile, and for it to be good, it must also be hot. It’s the deep, rich flavor though that keeps you digging a hole in you beans just so you can fill it with more.
> These extreme Chile they have today the habenero, reaper, ghost peppers are novelties, at least to me.
> Still, I applaud your grit and adventurous personality. It’s just not for me. You make some outstanding dishes. Keep posting, and pass the Chile.


Bored? No way, I'm married with three kids.
A full fledged and experienced Chilehead, slightly masochistic and a touch of bravado, addiction to adrenaline and endorphins, and an unabashed, narcissistic extrovert.

The so-called _'Superhots'_ are chiles that aren't for the timid or uninitiated that's for sure.  They really can lead to physical distress or worse in people unaccustomed, unprepared or with some types of ailments/diseases.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 18, 2020)

xray said:


> I thought about doing one of these because they sell the chip at my local Wegman's, I'm bashful in front of a camera but thought about the challenge.
> 
> After watching this...screw that!!
> 
> Way to hang in there Chile.


Aw heck, step up to the plate a smack that sucker.

LOL... Thanks.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 18, 2020)

You hung in there great . I wouldn't do it myself  .  I'd have to sleep standing up for a week .  Enjoyed the thread .


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 18, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> chilerelleno
> Impressive Sir. Who took the second chip for the challenge? I dont think my crohns disease would  be very happy with me eating something like that!
> Jim


No sir Jim, that'd not be advisable with Crohns.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 18, 2020)

Damn....no way I could hang in there. I love heat but thats a little too much for me. Loved the vid man. Cant wait to watch 

 73saint
 !!


----------



## clifish (Oct 18, 2020)

Not "lining" the internals with dairy is always my down fall.....always get the "ring of fire" the next day.  Wish I could find these chips locally.


----------



## Jabiru (Oct 18, 2020)

Haha, wow,  I would have been at that ice cream in about 5 seconds, great effort, awesome video.


----------



## phantom krankor (Oct 18, 2020)

Oof,  good job with that. I get sweaty and sniffly with jalepeños.

Edit: I'd probably gargle with milk and melted ice cream.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 18, 2020)

clifish said:


> Not "lining" the internals with dairy is always my down fall.....always get the "ring of fire" the next day.  Wish I could find these chips locally.


Prepping your guts isn't a guarantee, it's better to be accustomed to spicy foods/chiles to avoid such. Prepping and follow through avoids gastrointestinal discomfort, e.g. ulcers.
If you're willing to pay the shipping you can buy them straight from Paqui,








						Paqui® | Paqui One Chip Challenge | Best Flavored Tortilla Chips
					

Paqui One Chip Challenge - The year the #OneChipChallenge is back, with a vengeance. It's our spiciest lineup ever featuring the world's hottest pepper, the Carolina Reaper, along with a NEW one-two punch from Scorpion Pepper and Sichuan Peppercorn. Your taste buds will be begging you to tap...




					shop.paqui.com


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 18, 2020)

Glad I could live this one vicariously through you Chile lol. I just can’t eat things that hot anymore. One things for sure you will be able to easily time exactly how long it takes your food to process through you.


----------



## ab canuck (Oct 19, 2020)

Chile that was good, I saw the rack in a store here so went to grab 1 and rack was empty. Probably a good thing. The older I am getting the more the heat gives me heartburn. So now i am not enjoying the heat as I used to. still thinking about this challenge though. LOL.
I am going to have to get you a bottle of my old faithful hot sauce, Acid Rain. great flavor and heat. let me know if your interested. Lol. 
Thx for the video.


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 19, 2020)

Wow Chile...I'm impressed. Back in the day I'd have done that in a heartbeat. As I'm getting older the desire to torture myself has waned a bit. Still love a good spicy meal but that may be a bit much, although I did give serious consideration to ordering the chips when you first posted about them.

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Oct 19, 2020)

Congrats! I know I couldn't do that.


----------



## 73saint (Oct 19, 2020)

Chile, you did great!   I’ve got big shoes to fill, but I can’t wait to try (I think).


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2020)

You are one crazy Dude!
I like spicy, but after watching your video, there is no way I‘d eat one!
Great video!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 19, 2020)

Way to go ChileRelleno!!! You da man. I don't think I would survive that challenge. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2020)

I ordered some as well a couple weeks ago. I thought I would enjoy my dinner and cold beer and let my step son and his friend do it.







Andddd about 5 minutes later after shoveling Ice cream in his mouth. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Great entertainment for sure!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 19, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I ordered some as well a couple weeks ago. I thought I would enjoy my dinner and cold beer and let me step son and his friend do it.



John, you should have mixed them in with some black tortilla chips, and waited for the fun to start.

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 19, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> John, you should have mixed them in with some black tortilla chips, and waited for the fun to start.
> 
> Chris



Great idea Chris! I like putting out those harry potter or bamboozled Jelly beans around the holidays and watching people getting the ones that taste like vomit or dog food. No wonder my relatives don't come around much


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 19, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> You are one crazy Dude!
> I like spicy, but after watching your video, there is no way I‘d eat one!
> Great video!
> Al



I didn't even have to watch the video to know I wouldn't try it.  I just can't do the real hot\spicy.  Hats off to Chile for being able to though!


----------



## clifish (Oct 19, 2020)

tempting, tempting???


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 19, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> John, you should have mixed them in with some black tortilla chips, and waited for the fun to start.
> 
> Chris


I do that with the Paqui Ghost Pepper chips and Doritos, always good for a laugh.

But no way would I play like that with these, someone could actually get hurt.
Just touching these leaves lots of oil/seasoning on your fingers, so someone rubbing their eyes or touching their most sensitive areas, well the eyes could be serious and the other just tortuous.
Some people could possibly experience severe abdominal pain, gastrointestinal distress, nausea and diarrhea, or worse for people with real medical issues.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 19, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great idea Chris! I like putting out those harry potter or bamboozled Jelly beans around the holidays and watching people getting the ones that taste like vomit or dog food. No wonder my relatives don't come around much


We do something similar every Christmas.
We get a bowl of these _'Bertie Bott's Every Flavor Beans'_ and everyone takes turns picking one out and eating it.
The laughs are as great as the groans when the Vomit, Boogers, Grass and Earwax get eaten.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 20, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> I do that with the Paqui Ghost Pepper chips and Doritos, always good for a laugh.
> 
> But no way would I play like that with these, someone could actually get hurt.
> Just touching these leaves lots of oil/seasoning on your fingers, so someone rubbing their eyes or touching their most sensitive areas, well the eyes could be serious and the other just tortuous.
> Some people could possibly experience severe abdominal pain, gastrointestinal distress, nausea and diarrhea, or worse for people with real medical issues.




Totally understand medical ramifications. How about something like this:

* Paqui Ghost Pepper Roulette:*

Just thought of this so it may need some tweaking.

Have each participant put X number of dollars into the kitty. Mix one chip in with some black tortilla chips and have each _knowing_ participant wear a blindfold and draw a single chip out of the bowl.  The participants will have to eat their drawn chip at the same time. If the participant who draws the Paqui chip is able to hold their position without barfing or aided by any outside products for 5 minutes. Then they win the kitty. If no-one draws the Paqui chip. Repeat rounds until the Paqui chip has been drawn and eaten. If the participant who drew the Paqui chip is unable to last the 5 minutes then the other participants will split the kitty evenly.

Chris

Edit: you can add additional betting in between rounds. This could get interesting.


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 20, 2020)

chilerelleno
 ,

MY Man!

Your years of "training" have prepared you well for that challenge!

I was impressed. . .My Hero!

John


----------



## 73saint (Oct 22, 2020)

Ok, without further adieu, here it is.  I thought about starting another thread, and I may but for now I hope to entertain you lol....

file:///Users/robfenasci/Downloads/IMG_7618.mp4


----------



## 73saint (Oct 22, 2020)

Ugh, ok that didn't work.  standby


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 22, 2020)

Stop teasing us


----------



## 73saint (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm stuck.  It's in the stupid cloud.  Can't upload it from my phone and it's not allowing the MP4 to be viewed from the link I tried sending.


----------



## 73saint (Oct 22, 2020)

__





						iCloud
					

Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.




					share.icloud.com
				




How about now?


----------



## 73saint (Oct 22, 2020)

OK, Chile has the video, and he's going to post it.  Sorry for the technological errors everyone, it's coming.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 22, 2020)

73saint said:


> OK, Chile has the video, and he's going to post it.  Sorry for the technological errors everyone, it's coming.


You could have at least handed out some chips for everyone to munch on while they wait for the video!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 22, 2020)

I can't do anything with it from my phone gonna have to wait till I get home and on my PC.
If someone else can download and put it up on YouTube, go for it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 22, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> You could have at least handed out some chips for everyone to munch on while they wait for the video!


Chips?  
LOL, who's up for the Challenge?


 smokin peachey

I've another chip, you down for it?


----------



## ChuxPick (Oct 22, 2020)

*

 chilerelleno
.  Ouch, I feel for you. I still like spicy but that is even beyond what I'd do  cause when it goes  from spicy heat to that nasty bitter heat  that's way more than I can handle. *


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 23, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Chips?
> LOL, who's up for the Challenge?
> 
> 
> ...


No thanks. I think you should try making it an hour.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 23, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> No thanks. I think you should try making it an hour.


Okay, I'll give it a go with the Reaper Chips I plan on making soon.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 23, 2020)

Oh yeah, for those who haven't seen it yet, here it is.





						73saint vs #OneChipChallenge
					

And here we go with with @73saint  who accepted the #OneChipChallenge. He takes it head on like a champ and makes it look easy.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 24, 2020)

Just saw these videos. All I can say is "NOPE". 
I like some heat but thats a bit extreme if a veteran has a tough go.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 24, 2020)

My wife would've been calling an ambulance if I tried that. Congrats? Thanks for the smiles!


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 24, 2020)

Oh wow that’s the best I have ever seen. You are so amazing. Can’t believe it. Wow.  Great job.


----------



## texomakid (Oct 26, 2020)

I dive into this one after watching 

 73saint
 and my internet goes down about the time Chili is feeling the burn. So I go about my day and just got back and finished this video out. I laughed my tail off. You guys. There is no way in hell I'd even try this. 

Great videos guys and so fun. Hope ya'll both had a good time. I know we did watching it go down!


----------



## doubles shooter (Nov 8, 2020)

I still have a box from a couple years ago at camp. A friend brought some for a challenge. The chip was hot, but I didn't think it was as bad as the others made it out to be. I ate mine and finished the one that sent everyone out crying for mommy.
Last year he brought some reaper infused chocolate candy and peanuts that came in 5 different levels or punishment. The chocolate was good, but the heat really stuck with you due to the fat in the candy. That almost put me over the limit. 
Got my 7 year old grandson enjoying my Habernero catsup. He eats hot cherry peppers like jelly beans.


----------



## bdawg (Nov 8, 2020)

It ain't hot enough unless it's hot twice!


----------

